# smokey joe silver vs gold



## hotpit (Aug 4, 2012)

Has anyone cooked on both the silver and the gold?   I searched for a comparison, but found nothing,  Im gonna get me new patio grill and am thinking that the smokey joe would be sufficiant, I will have to order the gold as local stores only seem to stock the silver, but may step up to 18.5gold instead.   I typicaly use a off-set pit, but i need a good grill for small meals and to grill and not slow smoke

also need a small grill to travel with too, smokey joe travels very well, Ive owned a silver, but seeems like gold will cook better and can clean out with out dismantling


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 4, 2012)

Here are several different views on both:

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/miniwsm.html

http://www.epinions.com/reviews/hmg...ll-Weber_Smokey_Joe_Tuck_and_Carry_Grill?sb=1

http://www.weber.com/explore/grills/portable-charcoal-series/smokey-joe-silver-2

http://www.consumersearch.com/charcoal-grills/weber-smokey-joe-silver-0


----------



## raymo76 (Aug 4, 2012)

I've cooked on the old silver and never had any issues. I recently got some hands on time with the Q 100 and liked it, its making me think of buying one. I borrowed it from my father in law and did a few cooks on it, hamburgers and hot dogs mainly.


----------



## hotpit (Aug 5, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> Here are several different views on both:
> 
> http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/miniwsm.html
> 
> ...


thats what i wanted......the  smoker pot mod will be soooooooo coooool if my never-used turkey fryer is the right size!!!!


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 5, 2012)

hotpit said:


> thats what i wanted......the  smoker pot mod will be soooooooo coooool if my never-used turkey fryer is the right size!!!!


My turkey pot was not the right size (14").  I ordered the Vasconia 32-Quart Aluminum Steamer with Lid from Amazon and it fits perfect. 

In fact, I seasoned it last night with some fatty pieces of bacon and a sausage fattie.  I started at 6:30 PM on a full load of K blue, I throttled it down to 250*, and let it go.  I woke up at 5:30 this AM and it was at 175*.  I stired the coals and opened the vent a little but had to take out what I put in because it's back up and running.  This little mini will run 12+ hours on a load of K blue!


----------



## hotpit (Sep 5, 2012)

Can you do same mod to 22.5 weber??   My beloved wife bought me a 22.5 gold for b-day. Haven't tried it out yet  but can't wait to cook a steak on it. Also wanna do beer butt chicken!!!


----------

